# How to cut a flower pot cave?



## patokeefe (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm looking at making a cave with a flower pot. What is the best way to make the hole on the bottom bigger while not breaking the whole pot?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

special drill bit while you run the pot under warm water..........i forgot what kind of bit it is......


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Its a hole saw. Its a bit that works with your drill. You connect it to the drill and it bores a whole with a special bit that has teeth on it.

Here is some pictures.

















This is what the out come will be. A perfect hole every time.








Chris.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Use a dremel tool and 9901 and 88923 bits (if I'm remembering correctly). With these bits you can cut (freehand) any shapes you want into the pots.

-Cheryl


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

when i did mine, i just took a blade and scored a nice groove where i want the break line and tap it with a small hammer. it worked for me just fine. its not perfect of course, but it does the trick.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

lol, i just hammered the side and got lucky. Not much to look at but the cave part worked great.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

pictures please :thumb:


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Tapping gently with a ball peen hammer also works.


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

are pots always safe in an aquarium? does anyone ever worry about possible toxins that might be in the coating of the pot that could leach out ?


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Clay flowerpots have probably been used by more spawning cichlids in aquariums than any other single item. Just be sure it's a clean pot, not one that's been used for years.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I avoid the pots that have paint or glaze and I also try not to buy pots that are shelved near the ferttilizers and insecticides.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> Clay flowerpots have probably been used by more spawning cichlids in aquariums than any other single item.


I would say a rock or a plant takes the cake on this one. :roll:


----------



## J0SH44 (May 10, 2007)

The best tool has to be a rotary tool (dremel like tool) with a tile bit. I use that for my clay pots and it cuts through them like butter. Makes a decent red powder mess but that is to be expected. Honestly you can cut through the pot in 30 seconds, it is pretty crazy. I think the bit was like five bucks at lowes. I don't have a pic right now but if you really want one let me know and I guess i can get up and go take some pics.


----------



## dcbutner (Oct 13, 2007)

I use a grinder with a diamond tip blade.


----------



## Azrider (Dec 6, 2005)

I found this one just messing around one day. I took a pot that had already been in the water for a while, so the clay was softer. (It just broke the pots when I tried it with dry pots.) I cut it with a drywall saw/ blade, the kind used to cut a small opening in a wall or ceiling. I was able to cut four inch pots exactly in half about 90% of the time with out breaking them. It only cuts straight lines, but worked really well for me.


----------



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

I used to use a glass cutting blade that was made to mount on a standard hacksaw frame. This blade looked like a piece of carbide inpregnanted wire and as you sawed with it, you could change direction so that you could saw whatever shape you wanted to. I haven't done this for years so I don't even know if these blades are still available but if they are the're great!


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

If there is a small hole, you can nib it with a pair of pliers to make it any size you want. Just bite off small chunks (say tic-tac size for 6", bigger the pot-bigger the bite) at a time, pinch the clay in the pliers and it will crumble away, but if you get carried away and nib to much then it all goes wrong. This method gives a more natural look than a strait or circular cut, I try to hide my pots so it helps in that aspect.


----------



## fishpimpette (Dec 16, 2004)

*Nathan43 said:*


> lol, i just hammered the side and got lucky. Not much to look at but the cave part worked great.


pretty much 

I have found these tools work best:









these are a pic of the small to smallest pots I have did: (broken/jagged edges look?)








**the rough edges that are a lighter color in the pic have been buffed smooth with a file-

here is a pic of what it looks like just to chip off the base (smooth look?):









Please excuse the bad silicone job  was the 1st time & was practicing


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

Hammering and chipping away is certainly an easy way to get the jaggedy look. 
I did 3 pots and they worked great. Siliconing them together like that looks pretty neat too.


----------



## fishpimpette (Dec 16, 2004)

I got them the smooth way to in #2,too. :wink:


----------



## alexhills8 (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you might just use a bore machine to make a hole in the flower pot. It should be easier that some other ways. Maybe it might have more skillful to do the work but the result might be better that some other ways.


----------

